# coyote hunting



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i was wondering if any land owners/farmers need help getting rid of coyotes on there property? i have a crossbow, and experience. i just havent been having much luck in my usual spots. i live in columbus, but can travel. p.m. me if interested. thanks, clayton


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

claytonhaske said:


> i was wondering if any land owners/farmers need help getting rid of coyotes/bobcats on there property? i have a crossbow, and experience. i just havent been having much luck in my usual spots. i live in columbus, but can travel. p.m. me if interested. thanks, clayton


Kill a Bobcat in Ohio and your going to JAIL! You might want to do some research before you post.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

did not know that.....but now i do, thanks.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

dont let it get to you there are alot of yotes right around where the saugeye are alot .... just shoot me a p.m. and i can tell you where to go ....Its with in 10 miles of there ....


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Try the field just north of the target store at the fishinger rd/I270. I watched one there this morning at 0845. he worked the field for almost 5 minutes. To bad I didn't have my AR-15 and Foxpro. Then again, I don't think the Hilliard PD would appreciate that.
ski
Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Freddie, you actually told me about a couple of places for those saugeye, please send me a p.m. thanks, clayton


----------

